
Ask HN: Why do you use Python? - xcoding
Projects, web development, scraping, data analysis, etc...
======
davelnewton
For data analysis, especially preliminary analysis, the existing ML and
scidata packages make it trivial.

------
rlw001
lower volume micro services, csv generation, low volume web APIs, and just
about everything that is not performance critical, mostly because of the ease
of programming and you can find a library for just about anything.

